# Bolivar Petit Corona



## M.R.Mills (Feb 2, 2007)

Are these cigars good to get started on Cubans?


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

This will help you:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672

Stickies are your friends.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

12stones said:


> This will help you:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672
> 
> Stickies are your friends.


So will this one
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43825

and this one, too.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=66602


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Any PC is a great intro/non-intro cigar ....IMO


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

YES


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> YES


Well put :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> YES





audio1der said:


> Well put :ss


DITTO!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

M.R.Mills said:


> Are these cigars good to get started on Cubans?


Is the Pope Polish? Hmm, well he was 
Well to answer your question, yes! A resounding yes! :ss Cuz they're gooood! :dr


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

they ain't bad, but i think they get too much pub. there are mucho better cigars out there... while everyone here is fighting over the same cigars, do some more research on the many "reviews" sites out there for cigars in the same size... you may read something that leads you to another cigar that you would like even more.

if you want "bolivar", i suggest spending a few more bucks and getting the Royal Corona's.
then again, if you're gonna spend that much, might as well get some RyJ Cazadores.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I think I speak for many when I say RyJ Caza's would be strong enough to scare some people away from Cubans.
Boli PC's are nice because of not only the flavor but the size and price are manageable. Your vots for the Boli RC is well founded though.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> they ain't bad, but i think they get too much pub. there are mucho better cigars out there.


How dare you trash talk Bolivar! You slanderous pig! I am summoning my guards to throw you in jail for your treason!  hahaha Man I love running on low amounts of sleep


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I am also one of those who stocked up based on first impressions of the BPC and then later found they didn't thrill me anymore, nor truly satisfy. But in a pinch they will do, the price will do as well. But you will want something a little more interesting soon, so don't bother cornering the market just yet.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

this is one of my favorites of any size. quite often it will fill the time i can allocate for smoking perfectly. i think this cigar after 5-6 years of age is just an amazing smoke.


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

I picked up a box that has a little over a year of age and they already taste amazing. The down side is that I can't enjoy many of the NCs I used to love. They just taste like I'm smoking...air. I've been buying Cubans ever since and I can't even wait to let them age properly. The whole "slope" thing is no joke. Proceed with caution.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

King James said:


> How dare you trash talk Bolivar! You slanderous pig! I am summoning my guards to throw you in jail for your treason!  hahaha Man I love running on low amounts of sleep


Thats what's great about this "Hobby".....we all have our preferences....I feel the same way about the whole Fuente line...waaaay too much love. Average smoke to me. Just my :2


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Good starter cigar, but can be a little on the powerful side. Another good small cigar is the SCDH El Principe, I love these little bombs!!


MadMac


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

It's lonely in here. PCs are great cigars to start with. You will have many desirabe cigars in the PC size. I find myself grabbing them during the week as I want a cigar with a lot of flavor but won't tie me up at lunch or in the evening for over an hour. Along the same line, the Trini Reyes is a great short stick with a boatload of flavor. But don't sell the RJ's short, I really enjoy their coronas.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

by far my favorite Cuban.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

JJG said:


> I picked up a box that has a little over a year of age and they already taste amazing. The down side is that I can't enjoy many of the NCs I used to love. They just taste like I'm smoking...air. I've been buying Cubans ever since and I can't even wait to let them age properly. The whole "slope" thing is no joke. Proceed with caution.


Oh-so-true! But just because the ones you used to like don't satisfy you now, that doesn't mean there are no cigars but Cubans that are enjoyable. You just have to explore a little.

You just have to adjust your flavor profile. Two words - Don Pepin. Some of his blends put Cubans to shame! The man's a genius.:ss

Try the Padilla Signature 1932,the Rey Miguel, and the Padilla Miami 8&11 blends to see what I mean. And don't forget the Tatuajes!!

Also, the La Aurora Cien Anos Belicoso(initial release). They're out there. You just have to search a little more now.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Isombitch said:


> Oh-so-true! But just because the ones you used to like don't satisfy you now, that doesn't mean there are no cigars but Cubans that are enjoyable. You just have to explore a little.
> 
> You just have to adjust your flavor profile. Two words - Don Pepin. Some of his blends put Cubans to shame! The man's a genius.:ss
> 
> ...


There is iron in your words bruddah! :ss


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

M.R.Mills said:


> Are these cigars good to get started on Cubans?


Yes, they are. I personally love the taste, the size, and the price is nice also.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ditto on the Don Pepin plug. He has made some great smokes and no aging is required either.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

YES. Here is my initial impression of the 06 along with some comparisons. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70513
Enjoy!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

There's a reason this cigar is #1 on LasciviousXXX's Habanos For Beginners Initial Noob "To Try" List.

OK, probably an alphabetic reason. Anyway, a standby in many gorilla's humidor, mine included.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I find the Boli's are one of the stronger Cubans. I would go with something like an H. Upmann PC or even a Partaga's Mille Fleur.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

my only issue with don pepin is price... many of his blends are downright tasty. but they command a premium price tag.
Im paying more for most of his blends than i do for most of my NCs.

I was thinking the other day while smoking a RP OWR corojo wrapped... "wow, this has that cuban twangy flavor to it, i should buy more..."
but then i remembered the price...
at 11-14 a stick i could buy a box of RASS or something and have the real deal cuban twang. and save money to boot.

So yes, there are NCs that can give habanos a run for their money.. but they are just a bit too expensive to stay competetive.

-hyp


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Personally, I like the Party Shorts a little better. But both are excellent smokes.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

IHT said:


> if you want "bolivar", i suggest spending a few more bucks and getting the *Royal Corona's.*
> then again, if you're gonna spend that much, might as well get some RyJ Cazadores.


:tpd: Just ordered a box.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Truely, one of my all-time favs. Cant go wrong with this one.

Karma


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> if you want "bolivar", i suggest spending a few more bucks and getting the Royal Corona's...


I think the most consistently "Bolivar" Bolivar I've smoked has been the Coronas Extra and they only cost a little more than the PCs.

Dang! I probably shouldn't have mentioned that! :mn


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I think the most consistently "Bolivar" Bolivar I've smoked has been the Coronas Extra and they only cost a little more than the PCs.
> 
> Dang! I probably shouldn't have mentioned that! :mn


There are somethings that should only be thought and never spoken!!!!!
There goes your supply!!!!

Karma


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

IHT said:


> they ain't bad, but i think they get too much pub. there are mucho better cigars out there... while everyone here is fighting over the same cigars, do some more research on the many "reviews" sites out there for cigars in the same size... you may read something that leads you to another cigar that you would like even more.
> 
> if you want "bolivar", i suggest spending a few more bucks and getting the Royal Corona's.
> then again, if you're gonna spend that much, might as well get some RyJ Cazadores.


I would agree with that


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

M.R.Mills said:


> Are these cigars good to get started on Cubans?


if you mean by the best petit corona available, then i say yes.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

IHT said:


> while everyone here is fighting over the same cigars, do some more research on the many "reviews" sites out there for cigars in the same size... you may read something that leads you to another cigar that you would like even more.


This is how I found one of my old favorites. I read what was then just 2 pages of reviews on the RG Lonsdales and I thought "man, this sounds so much different than the reviews on any other cigar...I think I'll try it." It was on cigarsreview dot org. They llived up to the reviews, alot longer in fact than did the BPCs. I still like BPC, but I do not intend to get anymore than I have.


----------

